# BF Grant- Who's going?



## DEERFU (Sep 5, 2012)

2 bowhunts this month and we got picked for the Nov.1-3 Gun hunt . Anybody else going?


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 5, 2012)

Kind of weighing the option of going for one of the bowhunts...

Don't know?  Marked a likely spot to sit while turkey hunting out there this year.

Seems those hunts are pretty packed because that's all they have.


----------



## ButcherTony (Sep 5, 2012)

ill be there
all them people keep the deer moving


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 5, 2012)

ButcherTony said:


> ill be there
> all them people keep the deer moving


I may go if I can hunt with killer Tony.


----------



## ButcherTony (Sep 5, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> I may go if I can hunt with killer Tony.


 did you put in for it?


----------



## chilidawg (Sep 5, 2012)

4 of us are going the 2nd hunt late November


----------



## gititdone (Sep 6, 2012)

going down wedsday for bow hunt got drawn for nov 1st hunt its hammer time


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 6, 2012)

Bucky T said:


> Kind of weighing the option of going for one of the bowhunts...
> 
> Don't know?  Marked a likely spot to sit while turkey hunting out there this year.
> 
> Seems those hunts are pretty packed because that's all they have.


Turkey season was crazy over there this year. I'll stick to the NF next spring. Yep sometimes the woods get a little full during bow season but it's not nearly as bad as the pw in Dec.


ButcherTony said:


> ill be there
> all them people keep the deer moving





gititdone said:


> going down wedsday for bow hunt got drawn for nov 1st hunt its hammer time


Yawl come on by and see us at the Indian creek campground if ya get a chance. We usually camp at the big one near Indian Creek and Hearns Rd.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 6, 2012)

I hunted B.F two mornings during the week this year for turkeys.

It rained both mornings, but I had the time before work, so I went.

They leave quite a few roads open to drive down out there..  Do they do that on deer hunts??

I really wasn't impressed. 

Now deer?  Lord, I saw over 20 deer in those two days.  They were everywhere!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 6, 2012)

ButcherTony said:


> did you put in for it?


Of course so. Didn't get drawn but really. How they gonna know?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 6, 2012)

My brother, son, son in law, and I were drawn for the first rifle hunt!


----------



## Slowmo34 (Sep 6, 2012)

2 Of use will be there for 1st hunt.Full moon delight.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 6, 2012)

Bucky T said:


> I hunted B.F two mornings during the week this year for turkeys.
> 
> It rained both mornings, but I had the time before work, so I went.
> 
> ...



Most of the roads (except the main ones) are never open unless logging is in progress. The "foot travel only" signs that constantly get removed are back up now.


----------



## John2 (Sep 7, 2012)

I will be at the first hunt.  If anybody wants to meet up let me know.  I am going solo.  Hopefully, I will need some help dragging a deer out!


----------



## Bone Collector (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm going to try to make it for both archery hunts and I got drawn for the 1st quota hunt. I've got a lot of scouting to do, for sure though. When I went out last year on the primitive weapons hunt I found my honey hole had been chopped to the ground. I knew it was about time for a cutting there too. I was just hoping I could get another quota hunt in first.


----------



## tellis88 (Sep 12, 2012)

ill be down for the 2nd bow hunt... I usually go on the 1st one but my buddy just had to get hitched this weeknd and screw up my plans to go on the 1st bow hunt lol... yall let me know how this weeknd goes


----------



## cgn526 (Sep 16, 2012)

Myself and 3 friends got drawn for the 1st rifle hunt. We camp over on Hearnville Rd across from the field.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 17, 2012)

Had an incredibly blessed hunt and great time with friends the first hunt this weekend. Managed to take a couple of does for the freezer and enjoyed my time in the woods. My joy was cut short when I got back home though when my dog was shot by a trigger happy cop  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7213952&posted=1#post7213952


----------



## Todd E (Sep 22, 2012)

We have set in the stand from before daylight til dark the past two days. As of tonight leaving four does have been taken.  My skin looks like ostrich hide.  Seed ticks have slap worn me out !!! Forgot to be drinking my vinegar all week prior. Paying for it dearly. Gonna hunt Sat am and let everybody else have it.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 22, 2012)

Glad i didn't go, went last week in the chiggers ate me up


----------



## tellis88 (Sep 24, 2012)

I ended up letting a doe feel a rage pass thru her thur evening The chigars and ticks let me have it tho


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 24, 2012)

The bugs have been well fed these past 2 bow hunts


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 22, 2012)

Gittin' close! Yawl ready?


----------



## cgn526 (Oct 28, 2012)

On my way down tomorrow afternoon. We'll set up camp and  scout for a couple days ahead of the hunt. Look forward to seein' some of y'all. Good Luck!


----------



## John2 (Oct 29, 2012)

I will be heading down Wednesday.  If anybody wants to meet up let me know.  I am heading down and camping solo.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll be keeping a low profile.  So don't expect to see me. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll be there, heading down on Wednesday!  Good luck to y'all!


----------



## Slowmo34 (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyone know of any good bucks killed? I know there where several killed but didn't hear of any giants.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, there were two big ones I know of.

Had I been gun hunting and not bow hunting, there would have been three.


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 5, 2012)

I got a decent 8 and another friend in our group got a 10.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 6, 2012)

^ Nice job Robbie!


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Brad. Finally got the others of Nick and I.


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 7, 2012)

anyone going for the primitive hunt?


----------



## Etoncathunter (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## thomasa (Dec 7, 2012)

I will be there good luck to all


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 7, 2012)

yall going with ur bow or smoke pole?


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 8, 2012)

Going with the smoke pole. Taking the rifle and bow also. If things get to crowded I'll head to Little River and Cedar Creek


----------



## Etoncathunter (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll be borrowing my father in law's muzzle loader. This will be just my 2nd trip down there. We will be camping off Hearnsville rd.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 8, 2012)

I heard they were folks riding 4 wheelers all up and down closed rds. Any truth to that?


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 9, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> I heard they were folks riding 4 wheelers all up and down closed rds. Any truth to that?



Trucks too! There was a lot of nonsense going on that I don't agree with but wasn't any use crying about it. I don't own a four wheeler but there were plenty in camp. There was also folks camping with big campers down roads that are normally closed too but it didn't hurt "my" hunting


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 9, 2012)

went today to do some scouting for the hunt coming up, did a ton of walking, jumped one deer and saw, no joke, about 25 turkeys in one flock. didnt see any signs of fourwheelers. i was around indian creek rd., but i did feel like there were more roads open than normal... but dk. I AM READY TO HUNT!!! found some good spots. good luck to yall


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 10, 2012)

whitney90 said:


> went today to do some scouting for the hunt coming up, did a ton of walking, jumped one deer and saw, no joke, about 25 turkeys in one flock. didnt see any signs of fourwheelers. i was around indian creek rd., but i did feel like there were more roads open than normal... but dk. I AM READY TO HUNT!!! found some good spots. good luck to yall



The timber cutters removed a couple of gates and no one put them back up. The foot travel only roads are not marked as well either. Good luck to you too buddy. we normally stay at the big camp on Indian creek. Don't know if it's gonna happen this hunt though, we may stay with some friends at Cedar Creek


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 10, 2012)

sounds good, good luck everyone! hopfully heading down wednesday morning.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Dec 12, 2012)

Leaving this evening after everyone gets off work, Hope everyone has a safe and productive hunt.


----------

